# Punch royal selection #12



## dfitz40 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey everybody,

I just ordered a box of Punch royal selection #12. Has anyone had any experience with these? The reviews I've read about them have been pretty good, but I was just wanting to get some more opinions. 

I'm a sucker for dated boxes. This one had a date of July 01'

:w


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

dfitz40 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I just ordered a box of Punch royal selection #12. Has anyone had any experience with these? The reviews I've read about them have been pretty good, but I was just wanting to get some more opinions.
> 
> ...


Yea, they are nice. I have smoked 4 in the past week and enjoyed them all. Burn and draw were impecable, taste was there, slow burn, good twang, nice punch. As good a habano mareva as I have had.

I also smoked a few Petit Coronations recently and although the flavor was there, they were otherwise as ugly as sin, poorly rolled with ugly-ass caps, veiny wrappers, and lumps. I am humiditying those as they came a bit dry in their tubes, but that of course would not affect their being ugly. The RS12s are on the cut list I believe.


----------



## dfitz40 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Sean,

I'll certainly let you know how they are after I get them. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I never really cared for these. A bit too rustic for my taste.


----------



## chris12381 (Dec 21, 2004)

I like 'em although I've only had some from 98. Though it's been a while since I've had one so I kinda forget what they're like. I just know they're good.  

Chri


----------



## KlicK (Feb 1, 2005)

I recently smoked one from a box that I received in early January. The flavour was very rich, although the strength was just above medium IMO. Seemed like a great cigar with great aging potential.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I also smoked a few Petit Coronations recently and although the flavor was there, they were otherwise as ugly as sin, poorly rolled with ugly-ass caps, veiny wrappers, and lumps. I am humiditying those as they came a bit dry in their tubes, but that of course would not affect their being ugly.


I bought a box of Coronations back in 01 that are smoking great now, though originally, they were harsh and one dimensional. By the way, my coronations are MM, thus the rough looking cap.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

rs12...very nice punch cigar...i find them sweet,above medium strength,above medium flavour.packed in a wood box so i hold high hopes for superior aging.reasonably priced at about 90$ also.have a box i am puffing through and 2 that are being stored for a few years.

imo...these are the best mareva nobody ever talks about...a well kept secret and a very nice smoke.

derrek


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

never had one but definatly do a review of them


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

dvickery said:


> rs12...very nice punch cigar...i find them sweet,above medium strength,above medium flavour.packed in a wood box so i hold high hopes for superior aging.reasonably priced at about 90$ also.have a box i am puffing through and 2 that are being stored for a few years.
> 
> imo...these are the best mareva nobody ever talks about...a well kept secret and a very nice smoke.
> 
> derrek


That sounds like a good cigar to me.I'm awaiting a box also.Anyday now....


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

said too be very tannic.

some like this taste..and as with the cazdores (ryj) these being tannic age into very well.imo..
i have a box or two from the villa clara factory with an su box code...these turned into very nice little cigars..and cheap too !
wish i had bought more.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Not a bad pc, but not one of my favorites. I agree that sometimes they can have a bit of a tannic note.

Not for nuthin', but isn't this usually a question that should be asked BEFORE you order??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cazadore said:


> Not for nuthin', but isn't this usually a question that should be asked BEFORE you order??


 :tpd:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I was thinking the same thing. Why ask for opinions after the purchase? If you bought them, just wait until you receive them, fire them up and decide for yourself.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

Bruce said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Why ask for opinions after the purchase? If you bought them, just wait until you receive them, fire them up and decide for yourself.


my opinion is b/c then you don't even get a chance to form your own opinion. 1 person says not good, and no order is ever placed.
seen that happen.
jimmy


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

That's the thing about all this....taste is subjective!
It's hard to ask for opinions on something that is so subjective. What is good for me may taste like $hit to you. The best way is to explore and experience on your own, and develop your own data base.
Buy samplers, fivers, and sometimes maybey even a full box.

But to ask for an opinion after you have purchased a box to me is a moot point.


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

For me I fricking love them but I have never had a new one I have smoked 4 or 5 boxes all from 98'  But like Bruce said taste is subjective


----------



## jacknife (Jan 24, 2005)

Just smoked my first RS 12 from a box of NIP SEP 03. I'm not sure if they need more nap time or what but it was very bland tasting. The middle 3rd had a bit of twang but the start and finnish was very underwhelming. Hopefully my next one will be better, I guess I'll see in a couple few months.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Tried one of mine yesterday ...same box code as you,Jacknife.I received mine a couple of weeks ago and let them settle(that vendor's goods tend to arrive just a tad dry).I thought it was a nice smoke.Still a touch muted but the flavors definitely came on and made the 2nd half of the cigar very enjoyable.The one thing that really struck me about these are the construction.The wrappers are rather dark and quite oily.The roll is absolute first rate,with an extremely firm bunch that had a fantastic draw...not plugged one bit,but with just the right resistance.I nubbed that baby and I definitely look forward to the next one...and the one after that....and the one after that..... .


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

wonderful cigar.......need a bit of aging imho.

I've had some from 98/99 (I forget) and they were wonderful.......medium to full bodied...........great draw and construction.........complex flavors...yada yada yada 

I bought a box from 03; I smoked about half of em' and I thought they were just "pretty good with lots of potential"..........the rest have been banished to the bottom of the humi for a well deserved nap. I'll let you know how they are in 2 or three years (if I can hold out that long!).


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

A very good cigar!!!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I also smoked a few from "98 awhile back and they ranked right up there with the best HabnosI've ever had! Can't really say if the more recent vintages have the potential to age as well or not???


----------



## dfitz40 (Feb 3, 2005)

My order finally came in about 3 weeks ago. They seemed a bit dry upon arrival so I put them to rest for a few weeks. I have smoked 2 so far and bot have been quite good. The box is from July 01'. They have a good flavor and are an all around enjoyable cigar. 

For a smaller cigar it lasted quite a while. I believe about an hour and a half (but I nubbed both of them).


----------

